# 14 ft IPB Package new owner Now Skimmer Skiffs Boats (upgraded)



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would like to hear input from anyone who owns one about the finish quality on these. You can't beat the price they're advertising and that makes me question the quality.. Anyone?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I just went on the facebook page and read 25 PLUS great reviews from customers getting their new skimmer skiff. Check it out on www.skimmerskiff.com. then like them on face book page. Awsome


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad he's working on getting the encapsulated foam correct but the pics on the website still show it will not meet USCG flotation requirements. Maybe just needs to update the website pics?? Hope so...


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello DM,
That would be a great question for Bobby to answer. I know he is real busy with the upgrades with the 14 ft skimmer skiff, building boats filling out orders and building a new 17 1/2 ft as well to match. Please call or email him and let us know about it. 

I don't know what the USCG Regs are about floatation requirements on a small vessel size but I look at the Gheenoe and asks the same question.....USCG flotation requirements? They are great boats and are loved and used by many for a verity of reasons. 

Please let us know about you findings.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some background on this,  I had the idea to build a homemade skiff myself and did some reading on the flotation.  USCG regs are on-line so easy to find.  Kind of the easy explanation is look at the weight of the boat, motor, gear and people.  So add up the weight and put enough foam in the boat to float that much weight (kind of).  There's a table on specific gravity, so fiberglass and gear don't weigh as much in water as on land so you don't need quite as much foam.  But were I want to float a boat, motor and a couple of folks, lets assume that weight come to 1200 lbs.   A cubic foot of foam supports a bit more that 60 lbs so you can see you need about 20 cu ft of foam.   Regs say the boat must float level too.  So the foam must be dispersed more or less equal.  So whatever you have on the left side must be on the right also.  Whatever is in the stern  must also be in the bow area.  This is all more or less.....

In the end, I decided all too much for me, didn't build my own skiff and just bought one (and the old skiff from Brad was one I looked at, and given his attitude on the safety issues, I moved on).  Thought the 14 had possibilites and if Bobby steps up and builds a quality little skiff, he'll do just fine.


----------

